
Rust your ARM microcontroller - miqkt
http://blog.japaric.io/quickstart/
======
vvanders
Incredible.

Here I was expecting another small project and instead this post delivers in
spades. Awesome to see svd2rust, there's definitely a couple edge cases(global
#define) that bindgen doesn't quite cleanly handle yet and that's a clean
solution to it.

------
Animats
Nice. That's what Rust is really good for.

This is a deluxe environment, with a debugger built in. In the next episode,
they add a CPU dispatcher.

------
MrBuddyCasino
I had no idea Rust MCU support has come so far, the generated code is indeed
very lean. This is fantastic! God I'd love to use this, but ESP8266/ESP32 is
where its at right now (at least for me).

~~~
kirillkh
I take it Rust is not supported on ESP8266 yet?

~~~
kam
Nope, LLVM doesn't have a backend for the Xtensa architecture.

~~~
DanWaterworth
You could potentially go via C. [https://github.com/draperlaboratory/llvm-
cbe](https://github.com/draperlaboratory/llvm-cbe)

~~~
johncolanduoni
I suspect you'd be much better off with a Rust MIR -> C compiler. Rust's
memory and execution model is much closer to C than C is to LLVM.

------
andars
Brilliant.

I worked on getting rust to run on an arm core a few years ago, and the
process was honestly pretty miserable. This is so far ahead from what I had
going, it is hardly comparable. Looks like a very streamlined and elegant
process. Excellent work.

------
jwr
Very interesting work. I'm looking forward to when I'll be able to use Rust to
write production ARM code (I mostly use NXP Kinetis devices, but it seems most
of the tooling is universal).

